# Drill Bit Sharpeners?



## coolidge

I spent a couple hours yesterday browsing new and used drill bit sharpeners. The consensus seems to be that the various Drill Doctors are junk. Any suggestions?

The Darex V390 seems to be well regarded by reviewers but man $1,400 would buy a lot of drill bits. http://www.penntoolco.com/darex-v390-industrial-drill-sharpener/

There's some China and Taiwan sharpeners in the $300 to $900 range, mostly collet based.


----------



## JimDawson

I find that a bench grinder or a disk sander is a pretty effective drill bit sharpener.  Just takes a little practice.  If you take a new, large drill bit and with the grinder OFF, hold the bit like you are going to sharpen it and follow the grind.  You can train your hand movements to do a nice job! Total cost $0.

You could put the money you saved towards that new Haas


----------



## Cobra

I built the attached sharpener from the write up in HSM by John Moran (Jan/Feb 2012).
Needed some modification but works amazingly well.  The only purchase part was the ER-20 Collet chuck and collets and a $10 motor from Princess Auto (like Harbour Freight)


----------



## TOOLMASTER

drill doctor is ok once you get the set up dialed in..


----------



## Bob Korves

The Darex, Sellers, Oliver, Black Diamond, even Giddings and Lewis are just great IF you have lots of larger drills to grind along with plenty of money and shop space.  I don't have the shop space and I would not use one enough to justify the cost of one.

There is a definite understanding and learning curve involved with all drill grinding methods, from the cheapest to the fanciest.  I started with one of the Craftsman swing type grinding jigs that is typically used on the side of a bench grinder wheel.  After spending time figuring out how it really works and how to adjust it for the desired results on various size and geometry drills, it works just fine, great results.  After that I learned to grind drills by hand and by eye at a bench grinder.  It is not really difficult, but there is an art to doing it correctly which takes practice.  Beyond that, for both of the methods I have mentioned so far, most people just aim for sharp, but also needed is accurate sized holes, both cutting edges doing equal work, and proper relief for correct feeds and good support for the cutting edges.  For both these methods a drill point gauge is needed to check for equal angles and lengths on the cutting edges and equal relief -- on every drill sharpened.  In the last couple years I have come into many hundreds of nice vintage USA drill bits from .006" to about 1 1/2" diameter, at nearly free prices.  After cleaning up the crud and rust and the buggered shanks, most needed a fresh grind.  So I bought a Drill Doctor 750X along with an extra coarser wheel for larger drills.  Again, there is a learning curve, but that machine works very well when used properly.  I have been using it on drills from 3/32" to 3/4" with excellent results.  After getting the technique down, drills can be ground very nicely without checking each one with a drill point gauge, which saves lots of time and squinting.  With the 750X is is easy to change point angle and relief angle, and nice split points can be done as well with a bit of practice.  All of the methods in this paragraph take considerable time and practice to do properly.

ALL drill grinding methods, jigs, and machines have a learning curve which requires study, practice, careful observation of results, and an good understanding of the process and of what makes a drill work well.  Money will not buy instant success, and large and expensive automatic machines are for large shops doing lots of production drilling.  Home shop guys like us need to use our eyes and brains instead of trying to purchase results.

No drill grinder or method works by itself...


----------



## chips&more

The Drill Doctors are not that great. I do most of my drill bit sharpening by hand. And it looks darn good too. Just takes some practice. I have many bench grinders set up. One of them has a white wheel just for sharpening drill bits. If I want to get lazy and also split point, then I use my Darex. It’s not that user friendly and has lots of pot metal construction. But once you get the hang of it, it does a very nice job (land/lip evenness can be iffy)…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## TommyD

I think one shop I worked in had a drill sharpener. We always did them by hand, even our large dia drills. Some guys absolutely sucked sharpening drill bits, uneven flutes, different angles and no cutting edge relief.


----------



## Bob Korves

I find that hand grinding is best suited to larger drill bits.  I will try to use some kind of machine or jig on pretty much everything under 3/4", though I can certainly do much smaller ones by hand and eye.  The small ones are much fussier to check for accuracy, and need more accuracy.  Below 3/32" I will only grind them in a pinch regardless of method.  OTOH, big drills are relatively easy to hold and to see what is happening.  A 1-1/2" drill is a piece of cake to hand grind, relatively.


----------



## coolidge

Well I haven't seen anything to lure me away from a Darex V390 though no way I buy one of those until a 30% off sale comes around. There's kind of a rusty junk one on ebay for $600. I did find a couple of older made in USA cabinet based grinders I would have gone for except the cross country freight shipping made them cost prohibitive.

Grinding bits by hand isn't going to happen, I couldn't grind them worth a damn when I was young and could still see what I was doing. I did find a couple older made in USA grinders that had large comparators on them but boy they were spendy.


----------



## JimDawson

coolidge said:


> Grinding bits by hand isn't going to happen, I couldn't grind them worth a damn when I was young and could still see what I was doing. I did find a couple older made in USA grinders that had large comparators on them but boy they were spendy.



Maybe you need those binocular glasses that surgeons wear.  I've been thinking about getting a pair, I just work by feel anymore.


----------



## RJSakowski

A little shake can make for a nice bead when welding.  It makes for a lousy cutting edge on a drill bit.


----------



## Bob Korves

I just read the manual of the Darex V390:
http://www.darex.com/media/mconnect_uploadfiles/p/p/pp11852kf_rev_3_v-390_operating_instructions.pdf
It is essentially the same machine as my Drill Doctor 750X, designed and built by the same company.  It sharpens the same range of sizes of drills in the same way.  The manuals and operating instructions are almost identical.  It might be heavier duty than the DD, and looks like it uses metal in some places the DD uses plastic, but at $1400 compared to the $120 delivered I gave for my DD, I am underwhelmed by what I am seeing.  I suppose I might change my mind if I actually used one, but I am happy with my DD and it does what I ask of it for a LOT less money.  The V390 manual says:  "Recommended use: The V390 is a light duty sharpener, recommended use is 30 - 50 drills per week."  Well, I certainly do not ordinarily do 30-50 drills a week with my DD, but I have done that many and more without any problems.  I have ground over 500 HSS and carbide drills using the provided wheel and maybe 50-75 larger drills with the coarser 100 grit wheel that I bought separately for cheap.  Both wheels are still going strong, and they are diamond.  The V390 wheels are CBN, fine for hard steel, but will not do carbide.  My DD 750X shows no signs of wear or failure, still works the same as when I bought it.  Other DD models may not do as well...
I would keep looking, Coolidge...


----------



## kd4gij

I have been using a DD 750 for years and it has done s great job.  I have to laugh when people knock the DD and then state that Darex is the only one to buy.


----------



## David S

I am a hobbyist and don't sharpen a lot of drill bits.  However I did buy a DD when it was on sale, not sure of the model, and I find it works well for me.  Most of my bits would be under 3/8".

David


----------



## BGHansen

I got a Drill Doctor 400 as a Christmas gift years ago.  Never pulled it out until this year; I've had very good luck with mine on 1/2" and small bits.  No issues on drill rod through aluminum.  The drill bits were all U.S.A. made, mostly Cleveland.  Haven't tried it on Harbor Freight bits.  Seems like it'd grind them the same, question would be durability.

Bruce


----------



## Firestopper

My Darex Drill Doctor has served me very well over the years. I provides a very nice split point too. Can't comment on the newer models performance, but my old one looks more like a tombstone and kicks a$$! Model DD750


----------



## mattthemuppet2

I use one of those Craftsman swing jig things that I got for $5 at a yard sale. Works great for me, although I just can't do small bits (1/8 or less) worth a damn. I've gotten alot of chipped and worn drills off eBay for pennies, waited until I had a pile of them and then went through sharpening the lot. Now I have a large variety (size, length etc) of drills that cost me very little money plus when I screw up and chip one, it just takes a few seconds and it's as good as new again. Very satisfying


----------



## mhagadorn

Good thread. Lots of varying opinions, but thats good.   I was hired to sharpen sharpened drill bits for a good size tool and die shop as a summer job.  I got extremely good at it, and guys would ask for resharpened bits over new ones.   I wish I knew what brand machine they had.  
I can sharpen pretty darn well by hand, but I have a drill doctor on my wish list on Amazon.  Not sure how it could be worse than eyeballing.


----------



## Doubleeboy

For larger bits, say bigger than half inch I free hand, smaller than that I use DD.  Under about 5/32" I either do em by hand or throw them away.  Took about one hour to learn how to sharpen by hand, lots of you tube  videos out there.   

michael


----------



## Bray D

I have the DD 750x on my Christmas list. We'll see if the big guy is willing to have his elves whittle one out for me this year.


----------



## coolidge

Thanks guys this is great news, I just can't justify $1,500 for a drill bit grinder. I had connected the dots between the DD and Darex early on, and yes the V390 looks to be a metal version of the DD750. There are a great many negative reports about the DD750 but if you guys are getting good quality grinds with it I may give it a try. If it grinds bits half assed well it will get drop kicked out of the shop into the yard. I really don't have much patience for tools that fail.


----------



## David S

Perhaps it would be more helpful to know exactly what folks with negative experiences of the DD have to share, and exactly what they felt didn't work.   Please be specific.

David


----------



## Eddyde

Not sure what negative reviews you are seeing ? The Drill Dr 750x has 4.5 out of 5 stars with over 500 reviews on Amazon, that's very good. I think I'll try one as I have a box with about a thousand dull drills. I'll post a review here when I get it going.


----------



## jim18655

I have a DD 750. It works OK after the learning curve. It does take a little bit to learn the set-up as far as the angles. I made a lot of sharp bits that would drill a hole. The relief was off just a little even though the indicators showed it to be correct..


----------



## Uglydog

Anybody need a drill doctor?
Worked really well, until if figure out how to sharpen by hand!

Daryl
MN


----------



## kvt

Was given a DD but do not know what version it is, but have not even used it as of yet.   It was my father in laws, and I'm not sure if he every used it either, but it sat on the shelf for over 5 years.    I guess I should try it I have a box full of old bits just sitting there.


----------



## coolidge

Uglydog said:


> Anybody need a drill doctor?
> Worked really well, until if figure out how to sharpen by hand!
> 
> Daryl
> MN



Hold onto it, after you turn 50 you'll need it again.


----------



## coolidge

Well there's a shiny new DD750x sitting on my kitchen island. I made the 24 mile trek in Friday evening traffic to go buy it, no damage to my truck from the hoards of drivers ed drop outs. Where's Jim I need someone to blame for making me go buy this.


----------



## JimDawson

coolidge said:


> Well there's a shiny new DD750x sitting on my kitchen island. I made the 24 mile trek in Friday evening traffic to go buy it, no damage to my truck from the hoards of drivers ed drop outs. Where's Jim I need someone to blame for making me go buy this.



I wouldn't have suggested that you go out in the Friday afternoon traffic to get it.  I was going to go buy some aluminum until I looked at the clock, no way I was going to go out there!  Can't blame it on me this time.

Where'd ya have to go to get it?
.
.


----------



## coolidge

Park Rose hardware was the only place that had them in stock, $139. Lowes, Home Depot, Wilco, Ace none of them stock it you have to order it online.


----------



## JimDawson

Cool, let us know how it works.


----------



## pepi

Bob Korves said:


> I just read the manual of the Darex V390:
> http://www.darex.com/media/mconnect_uploadfiles/p/p/pp11852kf_rev_3_v-390_operating_instructions.pdf
> It is essentially the same machine as my Drill Doctor 750X, designed and built by the same company.  It sharpens the same range of sizes of drills in the same way.  The manuals and operating instructions are almost identical.  It might be heavier duty than the DD, and looks like it uses metal in some places the DD uses plastic, but at $1400 compared to the $120 delivered I gave for my DD, I am underwhelmed by what I am seeing.  I suppose I might change my mind if I actually used one, but I am happy with my DD and it does what I ask of it for a LOT less money.  The V390 manual says:  "Recommended use: The V390 is a light duty sharpener, recommended use is 30 - 50 drills per week."  Well, I certainly do not ordinarily do 30-50 drills a week with my DD, but I have done that many and more without any problems.  I have ground over 500 HSS and carbide drills using the provided wheel and maybe 50-75 larger drills with the coarser 100 grit wheel that I bought separately for cheap.  Both wheels are still going strong, and they are diamond.  The V390 wheels are CBN, fine for hard steel, but will not do carbide.  My DD 750X shows no signs of wear or failure, still works the same as when I bought it.  Other DD models may not do as well...
> I would keep looking, Coolidge...




That V390 is exactly like the drill doctor, never seen one. I also have the DD750X and using it for several years now. Worth the money and does a good job would recommend the tool.

Two things to look out for when first using one. Pay attention to the detail as to how the bit is set in the holder.  And make sure to check the adjustment for the bit stop. The OP can see what this means at the DD website there is a video of the set up for a DD750, it will make better sense.


price check included .. LOL
http://www.amazon.com/Drill-Doctor-DD750X-Bit-Sharpener/dp/B000BKTA00


----------



## mhagadorn

coolidge said:


> Well there's a shiny new DD750x sitting on my kitchen island. I made the 24 mile trek in Friday evening traffic to go buy it, no damage to my truck from the hoards of drivers ed drop outs. Where's Jim I need someone to blame for making me go buy this.


Good deal.  Enjoy.   Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## TOOLMASTER

The first day I got the x750 I did every bit I owned....about 600


----------



## Bob Korves

coolidge said:


> Thanks guys this is great news, I just can't justify $1,500 for a drill bit grinder. I had connected the dots between the DD and Darex early on, and yes the V390 looks to be a metal version of the DD750. There are a great many negative reports about the DD750 but if you guys are getting good quality grinds with it I may give it a try. If it grinds bits half assed well it will get drop kicked out of the shop into the yard. I really don't have much patience for tools that fail.


You have to watch out for reviews, both positive and negative.  Some people will give 5 stars to something where they have never opened the box.  Others have no idea how to use it, did not read the instructions, are using it completely wrong, have bought it for jobs it is not designed or recommended for, and can't spell the name of what they bought or anything else.  To some, everything is a POS.  You absolutely must read completely all the reviews for something to see what is really going on with the tool and the reviewers.  Do not just count the stars.  With HF it seems even more necessary.  Reviews can be very useful and powerful if you read them and get a feel for the reviewers and their expectations as well as the ratings they gave to the tool and why.  I have not bought a tool I was unhappy with at HF since I started carefully reading all the reviews before going to the store to buy it.


----------



## coolidge

pepi said:


> That V390 is exactly like the drill doctor, never seen one. I also have the DD750X and using it for several years now. Worth the money and does a good job would recommend the tool.
> 
> Two things to look out for when first using one. Pay attention to the detail as to how the bit is set in the holder.  And make sure to check the adjustment for the bit stop. The OP can see what this means at the DD website there is a video of the set up for a DD750, it will make better sense.
> 
> 
> price check included .. LOL
> http://www.amazon.com/Drill-Doctor-DD750X-Bit-Sharpener/dp/B000BKTA00



Meh I would have paid $160 to drive across town and buy it vs waiting for an Amazon shipment this time of year. All three of my shipments last week were delayed. One supposedly sat on a truck 12 miles from me for 3 days. (face palm)


----------



## pepi

coolidge said:


> Meh I would have paid $160 to drive across town and buy it vs waiting for an Amazon shipment this time of year. All three of my shipments last week were delayed. One supposedly sat on a truck 12 miles from me for 3 days. (face palm)




That was as I said price check, reference only. I have owned the tool for 10 years, purchased 1 sharpening wheel, did however buy the 100 grit. You have a nice tool it will serve you well.


----------



## ericc

I just watched a really good video called drill doctor v.s. craftsman drill sharpener by Halligan.  It was a little long, and it seemed negative. In my shop class, the test for the drill sharpening section was to drill an aluminum plate with equal flutes.  One as unbalanced as the one in the video would have earned a "fail".  The instructor was pretty tough.


----------



## 4GSR

I received a X750 for Christmas several years ago.  Went crazy sharping all the dull bits I had.  Years later, pulled out the DD and tried to sharpen some bits.  Could not get one right without grinding down half the drill bit. Said the heck with this, started looking for a Darex M1 or M3. like dad had in the shop.  Finally found one, paid $$$ for it.  Takes a little time to get set up on my T & C grinder, but makes a perfect sharpen bit every time!


----------



## royesses

The early Drill Doctors had a problem with the plastic housing warping. They would work great at first but the performance would deteriorate as they aged. That problem was supposedly solved though.


----------



## kd4gij

My old style still does a great job.


----------



## Rick Leslie

I've had an early model Drill Doctor for years. Works great on everything. (I need to change out the grinding wheel though.) I still do larger bits by hand. Too lazy to set it up in the DD I guess.


----------



## Silverbullet

I too own the dd750, after first set up and learning the machine I've never had a problem. My only regret is not buying the left hand holder for left hand bits. I don't even know if they offer it any more or I'd buy one and I'd get another wheel  just incase they stop making them.


----------



## kd4gij

Rick Leslie said:


> I've had an early model Drill Doctor for years. Works great on everything. (I need to change out the grinding wheel though.) I still do larger bits by hand. Too lazy to set it up in the DD I guess.




  You do know that the wheel can be flipped over, right ?


----------



## chip maker

I also have the older DD750 Pro and agree with others, it does take abit of time to get the hang of using one. Once you master how to set up the bit to sharpen mine does a good job. I purchased mine at the local hardware store when they had an in store sale so I purchased the Pro model for only a few bucks more. I agree with others that no matter what or how you do it you still have a learning curve to learn. Isn't that true of just about anything we try that we didn't do before? For any one needing a sharping unit I believe that Drill Doctor is still worth the price. Low cost for the limited use.


----------



## royesses

Silverbullet said:


> I too own the dd750, after first set up and learning the machine I've never had a problem. My only regret is not buying the left hand holder for left hand bits. I don't even know if they offer it any more or I'd buy one and I'd get another wheel  just incase they stop making them.



This is the left hand drill holder for the dd750(classic model), still available from Drill Doctor. Wheels are available also.
http://www.drilldoctor.com/parts-accessories/discontinued-models/sa01506pa.html


----------



## Rick Leslie

kd4gij said:


> You do know that the wheel can be flipped over, right ?



Thanks. I had been told that if you didn't grind a lot of large bits, the wear on the stone would be to one side and it could be flipped for more use. (Still suffering from Holiday laziness.)


----------



## Silverbullet

royesses said:


> This is the left hand drill holder for the dd750(classic model), still available from Drill Doctor. Wheels are available also.
> http://www.drilldoctor.com/parts-accessories/discontinued-models/sa01506pa.html


Thanks I haven't really looked for awhile , I'll be ordering them soon . Tuff month hell year, my house is getting a new roof in a few weeks . Hugh bite $14,000 , sht only good thing it's fully guaranteed for ten years and lifetime on the shingles. I shopped but in the end went with a local contractor been around for forty years. Thanks for the info , I do mine drill sharpening I mean a couple times a year. So when the next time I get her out I'll order the parts and be good to go for my lifetime.


----------



## royesses

Silverbullet said:


> Thanks I haven't really looked for awhile , I'll be ordering them soon . Tuff month hell year, my house is getting a new roof in a few weeks . Hugh bite $14,000 , sht only good thing it's fully guaranteed for ten years and lifetime on the shingles. I shopped but in the end went with a local contractor been around for forty years. Thanks for the info , I do mine drill sharpening I mean a couple times a year. So when the next time I get her out I'll order the parts and be good to go for my lifetime.



Yes, I understand. 6 months ago a hail storm took out my roof, windows on the rear of the house, gutters, attic vents and $3500.00 damage to my 2002 Yukon Denali. The house was about $35000.00. State farm paid all but $500 of it. Lifetime warranty on the shingles, whatever that means. You can also find Drill doctor parts on ebay.


----------



## Silverbullet

Hey guess what I'm  bad cked eBay found a place selling the left hand bit holder for , $7.96 and $3.96 shipping . Others had the exact same from $34.95 up to $79.95 . Made offer the accepted $7.00 , so I bought it for $10.96 . That's done Xmas fer me . Yea great deal they have about 10 left. New in package if I didn't say that.   If anybody else wants one ck them out!!


----------



## autonoz

Watched this and thought, why couldn't someone make a nice accurate guide out of aluminum and sharpen their bits like this guy? He says angle it at 118 degrees, but corrects himself in another video to 59 degrees, which is correct,


----------



## Bray D

The man in red was good to me this year and left a DD750X under the tree. I'm excited to see how it works.


----------



## Silverbullet

Bray ,read the instructions then just take your time till you get the hang of it . I love mine it does a great job, and now I've got the left hand bit attachment on the way. Got lucky on eBay under $11 new delivered . Remember just get to know your machine ,make friends with it and it will sharpen your drills for many years. Wish my family were intuned enough to get me items like that.


----------



## great white

I've got an old dd 350 I was given many many years ago.

Works acceptably for my purposes.

Doesn't do split point though. I would like to make my own HSS split points...


----------



## Bray D

Tried out my drill doctor today. Worked like champ on the first try. Definitely a worthwhile investment.


----------



## atunguyd

It's funny. The DD on most hobbiest forums is treated very similar to the lee pro 1000 reloading press on most gun sites. The people who take the time to understand the machine and work it out really rave about it and bang for the buck, then there are the guys who don't want to exert that effort regard it as a POS and say to rather bit the darex/dyllon

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Bray D

I suppose some photos would be good. This bit had a substantial chip out of it on the outer tip of the cutting edge. I set up the DD to the recommended factory settings and gave it a go.

I didn't try to split it yet, but traditional chisel point performance is pretty good. I drilled a pilot then made a cut with the newly sharpened bit. Chips were twisting off of both cutting edges and the cut was clean and smooth.

I'm sure I'll refine my sharpening abilities over time, but I'm happy that it works well right out of the box.


----------



## gwade

Maybe that's what's wrong with my old DD 750SP.  Worked very good for many years (on all bits except small ones).  It now leaves an on-sharpened point in the center.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck

coolidge said:


> The Darex V390 seems to be well regarded by reviewers but man $1,400 would buy a lot of drill bits. http://www.penntoolco.com/darex-v390-industrial-drill-sharpener/


You have just answered your own questions.


----------



## Uglydog

Auction:
http://www.usedmachineryauctions.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?usedmachinery4/category/DRILL-SHARPENER

Daryl
MN


----------



## mhagadorn

The drill doctor DD750X recently dropped to $119 on Amazon.  I'm ordering one.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane

I got the DD750x a while back , tryed it on a couple drills , seemed to work good but left a rough grind
On the tips . Called dd to see what grit wheel came on it , they said it came with the fine wheel but will smooth out with time. Some day I'll sit down with my drills and sharpen the dull ones.


----------



## high country

I just scored an Oliver Adrian.  Does anyone have a pdf of the manual or care to explain the procedure for setting the gauge? I lucked into getting one right, but there must be a manual around.


----------



## aliva

Cheap and works great


----------



## GLCarlson

kd4gij said:


> I have been using a DD 750 for years and it has done s great job.  I have to laugh when people knock the DD and then state that Darex is the only one to buy.


yep.


----------



## Billh50

I seem to have 2 DDs. A friend gave me his because he never used it. Will have to find them both and maybe give one away just for shipping.


----------



## Billh50

OK...I dug out the older model Drill Doctor and Printed up the directions. If someone can use this I can ship it in a medium flat rate box for $14.00
This is a picture of it:


----------



## BGHansen

Hi Billh50,

I have the model DD 400 you have pictured.  I've had pretty good luck with mine even though I'd like to think I can still do a better job by hand.  Appreciate your generous offer, I'm sure it will find a very nice new home.  By the way, I don't believe that model is made anymore, but the diamond wheels are still available.

Bruce


----------



## Billh50

Your right....that model was discontinued. But the diamond wheels are still available. I have 2 of them so figured I would give one away. If money wasn't so tight right now I would have paid the shipping. But only have $50 left until the 3rd.


----------



## rrjohnso2000

I would be happy to make use of that, provided it's still avialable.


----------



## Billh50

RR,
sent you a message.


----------



## Spike

I have tons of drill bits I picked up in a bucket at a flea market for five dollars. I went through them sharpening most on the bench grinder. I am pretty good at sharpening bits that way until I run into those left handed ones, I just can't switch to mirror image bit sharpening. 
-Spike


----------



## high country

I do the same. I bought a nice tool grinder that only touches hss and such.....but after using the adrian I look at my work and it looks like a hyperactive kid did it. I'm super impressed with the finish and ease of use.


----------



## bearbon

Drill Doctors and other inexpensive gadgets like them are a waste of money in my experience. Here's some pics of my homemade version of the Lisle 91000 drill grinder I used to use at work. It works beautifully and produces the same precisely matched drill flutes. The mounting post is laminated oak pallet wood glued up and shaped to wedge fit into the base of my Harbor Freight mini tire mounting machine. It is solid as a rock. The loop on the top is for extracting it with a bar and fulcrum. There's no way I could remove it by hand. The drill jig is the good ol' General tool that everyone seems to bad mouth but it is accurate when used as per instructions. I pulled out the original square slide rod and replaced it with a 14" rod so I could sharpen my morse taper bits and it works fine. The grinder is a perfectly balanced 7" two-speed Baldor. I use it on low (1800 rpm) to reduce risk of burning the drill edge. This setup avoids the traditional idea of mounting the fixture on the bench and using the side of the grinding wheel, which is a generally discouraged practice.
Total cost of my setup, minus the grinder,  jig and hardware, which I already owned, plus some scrap pallet wood was $0.00. I included a photo of the Lisle grinder I patterned this after. They're over $500 new.


----------



## BillWood

bearbon said:


> Drill Doctors and other inexpensive gadgets like them are a waste of money in my experience. Here's some pics of my homemade version of the Lisle 91000 drill grinder I used to use at work. It works beautifully and produces the same precisely matched drill flutes.



Hey Bearbon,

Thats a terrific idea - you often see these things grinding against the flat of the wheel - does the cunning way you have mounted that tool  twizzle everything through 90 degrees so you grind against the "normal" part of the wheel rather than the flat.

Am gonna copy that.

Bill


----------



## BillWood

Double Post

Bill


----------



## bearbon

Yes, the bit pivots vertically against the normal face of the wheel the same as the Lisle grinder and not on the side. I have a sliding tool rest that mounts on the grinder so I can dress the wheel with a diamond tipped tool. The grinder has to be positioned with a square so it's perfectly 90 degrees from the fixture mount for the correct drill point angle. I use the general purpose drill angle of 59 degrees so it's fixed in that position. For other angles I'd have to re-position the grinder. The only thing I'm going to change is the way I mounted the fixture base to the oak post. It should be mounted with the slot horizontal so I can fine adjust the clearance to the grinding wheel so the "grain" of the grind is perpendicular to the cutting edge as recommended.


----------



## dlane

This got put in my truck , think it says wen on it , it is a wet stone . I use a DD 750x works good
Don't know what I'll use this for, it'll sharpen drills , sizzers, knives, some day I'll give it a try.


 Just figured ied throw this out there


----------



## bearbon

Nice find. These aren't cheap. These are nice for sharpening chisels and wood plane knives. The flat wheel is better than the round wet stone grinders like I have. I use it mainly for knives and scissors. If it leaks water out the bottom there's a video on youtube showing how the problem is fixed.


----------



## dlane

I played with it a little today , put water in the tank turned it on but water is not making it to the stone 
The filter is missing from the hose , I'll see if I can get the pump working and put a  filter back on it.


----------



## Downunder Bob

David S said:


> Perhaps it would be more helpful to know exactly what folks with negative experiences of the DD have to share, and exactly what they felt didn't work.   Please be specific.
> 
> David



I was taught to hand sharpen back in the early 60's as an apprentice, and have always been happy with the result, and proud of the skill. However I find as I get older it becomes harder, especially the smaller sizes, it's not the ability to do it, it's just the eye sight is not as good as it used to be. And for the same reason that I recently swapped the vernier caliper for digital, I decided it was time I bought a drill doctor, so a few months ago I did. BTW they are a lot dearer here in downunder than USA, about 2.5 times the price.

However back to the question of how well they work, I have only used it a few times, and with mixed results. I have come to the conclusion that you have to be very careful with setting it up, particularly fitting the bits into the collet type holder. I have used other, cheaper and nastier collet type sharpening tools that are easier to set up, however they are are inferior in other ways which is a pity. Having said that, the DD does do a very good job if you take the time and make sure the bit is absolutely correct in the collet. Once set up correctly, the sharpening is quick and accurate, and the ability to quickly and accurately split the point is a bonus.

The second time I used it I decided to sharpen a whole set of drills that were old and had been neglected. the mistake I made was to rush the job, and most of them had to be resharpened again, lesson learned.


----------

